# New Porche Cayman S pics



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1280014.phtml


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It is a hatchback like the TTC. And inside looks like the 911.

It will be interesting to see how much specification comes with it as standard and how much more money will you need to make it half decent.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I like it....


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

Hmm, i didn't like the first official pictures.
But i must admit after these i'm starting to like it. 

I am going to hold judgement untill i see it in real life ... :wink:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

MMMMMMMMMMM!

8) 

I didn't like the official pics either, must be the lighting and background.

Looking as these, the Cayman is gorgeous! Interior is lovely too!

Though I'd still go for an older 996 or if I could a 997.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I still like it.

Looks like a fastback version of a 911.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The interior must be an upgrade with all this nice little leather features in this colour.

But why pay Â£45k when for Â£30k you get the TT quattro chipped to 275bhp will be almost as fast for Â£15k less?


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

The most surprising thing is that it is effectivley a boxster with a fixed roof, weighs more than a boxster, costs more than a boxster with exactly the same performance.

Weird


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> The interior must be an upgrade with all this nice little leather features in this colour.
> 
> But why pay Â£45k when for Â£30k you get the TT quattro chipped to 275bhp will be almost as fast for Â£15k less?


What has speed got to do with it.... :? Why does it always seem to be..... "you can get faster for less"? I did not buy the TTs 'cos they were fast - I liked the look of them inside and out.... for me same would apply here and I am sure it would be the same for a number of others too.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > The interior must be an upgrade with all this nice little leather features in this colour.
> ...


Mines bigger, blacker, and faster than yours! And my Dad can beat up your Dad too! Penis extension anyone?


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

vlastan said:


> The interior must be an upgrade with all this nice little leather features in this colour.
> 
> But why pay Â£45k when for Â£30k you get the TT quattro chipped to 275bhp will be almost as fast for Â£15k less?


Almost as fast ! :lol:

Rumour has it that they Cayman lapped the Ring faster than a 997 !
If you try to follow that in your TT quattro sport around a track you'r gonna end up in the guardrail :wink:

But as said before it's not only speed that matters 8)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


For some people speed is important as well as styling. And all together comes down to how many people can afford a Â£30k or a Â£45k car which is huge difference.

Brett...let's not talk about our penis here now.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


#

V - um ya I understand the speed/styling dooooood BUT you ain't gonna go " I like the porker but hell let me save 15k and buy a TT " will you? It's all so simple - if you can't afford it you don't buy it - you look at alternatives - to which the TT is a cheaper one - if you can afford it and want it you buy it.


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

Slick very slick.

There is something TT esque about the shape, and the red leather will be an upgrade, but it looks a little salmony in the sun.

But in the cocoa brown it would be stunning.

Will be a serious piece of kit I think, and quite practical too (for 2 People  )

Should handle pretty well.

The Boxster handles well and it doesn't have a tin top... roll on November!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Thanks for the pics Aiden. 

Does anyone know if this is strictly a two seater? Can't really tell from the pics.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Thanks for the pics Aiden.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is strictly a two seater? Can't really tell from the pics.


Looks two only


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

saint said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the pics Aiden.
> ...


Come to think of it, if it's mid-engined, then it will be a two seater.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Yes, its a 2 seater - but with a luggage area behond the seats and a hatch like a TTC


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

And it looks like it has more storage space than a 911.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Like it a lot, first car for a long while that has had me doing the sums to see if I could afford one.


> List price at launch is Â£43,930 - about five grand less than than a Boxster S.


With all the extras that you'll want/need I guess it'll be close to the Â£50k mark.


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

It looks more practical than the 911, and the rear boot space of 260ltrs is close to what a TT Quattro has. 
Also having the engine in the middle should (in theory) make it better in the track than a 911. :? 
In general I think that the Cayman should be a better all round performer than the 911, and I believe that Porsche will be pushing the 911 engines to higher bhp figures in the near future to differentiate the models further.
I must admit though that the 911 has a very special place in my heart (and most other people I guess).


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> I must admit though that the 911 has a very special place in my heart (and most other people I guess).


Nah, I don't have a soft spot for the 911. One man's classic is another man's dated piece of junk


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

Did some quick calculations, & the differnece should only be about 2k for a well specced boxster S and the Cayman. This includes a hard top for the Boxster which is 1500 quid, which bumps the boxster S to within 2500 quid of a basic Cayman. You can skip the wind deflector too on the cayman :wink: .

So with extras like (my preferences) Sports seats, BOSE, xenons, heated seats, full leather,sports steering wheel, 19" wheels etc the difference will be minimal in the grand scheme of things.

It also depends on if the xtras on the Cayman will cost the same as that on the Boxster which I would imagine.

Love the look of it, but torn btwn the fact that for about 2k less I cold have a Boxster S w hard top for the price of a cayman, giving best of both worlds. Only losing out on 15bhp, 0.2 litres and a rear wiper


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Vlastan: the Cayman S is not meant to compete with a TT. It is meant as a sport car... unlikely to include cup holders or the bidet in the back seat. :twisted:

Among the P owners, this car is regarded as the next step in the reinvention of Porsche. Some people think it will be available with various engines including the GT3 powerplant. If P goes this way, serious Porsche perf minded peeps should flock there.

Rumor has it that P will have an all mid engined sports car range within 6 years.

I still own the TT as well as the Porsche: they are totally different.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

There's a rather nice film/animation of the Cayman on the Porsche website which allows you to view it from various angles. I didn't think much of the looks at first but it's starting to grow on me now.


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

There is an interesting article in Autocar this week about the market for the Cayman. In his column Chris Harris reckons the TT opened the 'impractical' sports car market to a whole new generation of car enthusiasts, and in its popularity it has opened the door to that same generation of enthusiasts being comfortable with the compromises that a the sports coupe brings. He goes on to suggest that as people drift away from the TT they will be looking for that next step up, and that the Cayman will be that next step.

I have to say he talks a lot of sense to me. I reckon a fair few people on here will see the Cayman as their next step to a newer sports coupe which builds on the foundations that the TT has made, but adds additional benefits (better power, handling, etc).

He also states it would be worthwhile watching the Audi car ads come November when the Cayman hits the streets. I for one can't wait to see the (in my mind already flooded) TT used car market become awash with even more great motors.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Did I here/read of a lightweight CS version in the wings with more power.

Looks good. it's a Porsche. It will be good.

I like it.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Im coming round to the looks slightly.

I'd prefer a ragtop version though...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Im coming round to the looks slightly.
> 
> I'd prefer a ragtop version though...


..as in a Boxster? :wink:


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

che6mw said:


> There is an interesting article in Autocar this week about the market for the Cayman.


http://www.porscheclubgbforum.com/upfil ... 819B30.jpg

Have to agree with him on most of his points, I think he's talking some sense


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

neil1003 said:


> che6mw said:
> 
> 
> > There is an interesting article in Autocar this week about the market for the Cayman.
> ...


I bought a golf III GTi in 95, a TT 225 in 2001, and I really like the Cayman. :? I think the article is about me!


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

Nice post.........I'm now 3k light


----------

